# Which Warranty and Case for iPhone?



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I am thinking about getting the new iPhone 4.  

I've never had an iPod or iPhone before, which warranty/ies would be best to get?  There is Apple Care, the Best Buy insurance, Square Trade...  I will be under the two year contract so I want my phone to work for two years, and if it gets dropped and damaged I would like that covered as well.

Also, who makes good cases?  I know older cases won't fit the new iPhone but I am looking to see which companies have offered a good product.  I am most interested in protecting the iPhone in case it is dropped.  I have seen some iPhones in cases that look like rubber and come over to the front of the phone.  They don't look great, but they do seem like they protect the phone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had Square Trade warranties on all of my iPhones and have been pleased with them. HOWEVER, I do know they've recently changed how they handle iPhone warranties and I'm not completely up to date on them. I'm hesitant to recommend them only because I really don't know what's different. I really do need to look into that myself since I'll be getting a new iPhone as well. I do know the Apple Care does not cover against drops and damage, and I don't know about Best Buy. I'm pretty sure Square Trade still offers that.

As for cases, I swear by iFrogz. I have several of their luxe cases and love them. I haven't seen what they have planned for the iPhone 4, but I'm hoping it's similar in style to the ones they have now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be going with SquareTrade again, and at least starting out with Apple's new bumper case in pink.  

For reference, I've had both flip style and sleeve cases for my original iPhone, and at this point, the only reason I use anything at all is because the little bugger is too damn slippery otherwise.  For nearly a year now, I have had a plastic snap on back-only case on there, one that is covered in leather so it provides some grip.  I've never scratched the glass, and the new glass for version 4 is simply amazing in what it can handle.  So I'll be going as light and as simple as I can with this one, same as I am with the iPad.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for both your messages, that helps a lot!

I'm insanely excited about the apps, can't wait try them out.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

If you want the best in protection for your phone I can't recommend OtterBox enough. Their "Defender" line is like an iPhone tank. Of course, you give up a lot of the sleekness that make Apple products so popular in the first place, but if you don't mind a little extra bulk they offer amazing protection. The one problem is that the built in screen protector caused watermarks, you could fix it either by lightly dusting the inside of the screen protector with baby powder or you could just cut the screen protector out with a razor blade, which is what I ended up doing. Hopefully that will be fixed with their iPhone 4 versions anyway. Here's a picture of the one I've used most of the time I've had my phone (I recently switched to a Case Crown Glider Slim-Fit, which I can recommend as well):


----------

